# [Xfce] Xfce 4.8 en stable

## Fenril

Ça y est, la 4.8 est là ! Mise à jour donc !

J'ai plusieurs questions :

- voici les paquets qui nécessitent hal

```
equery depends hal

[ Searching for packages depending on hal... ]

app-emulation/wine-1.2.1 (hal? sys-apps/hal)

app-misc/hal-info-20090716 (>=sys-apps/hal-0.5.10)

media-gfx/gimp-2.6.8 (hal? sys-apps/hal)

media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.9 (hal? >=sys-apps/hal-0.5)

xfce-base/exo-0.3.107 (hal? sys-apps/hal)

xfce-base/thunar-1.0.2 (hal? sys-apps/hal)
```

Y aura-t-il un conflit avec udev si je garde hal ? J'aimerai le faire sauter, puisque Xfce s'en passe maintenant, mais j'ai toujours le use hal, et avec ces paquets-là, ce n'est pas sûr.

- j'ai vu qu'il y a une nouvelle variable pour XFCE_PLUGINS, c'est "logout", à quoi sert-il ?

----------

## k-root

gimp et gnome-vfs continuent de fonctionner,  xfce aucun soucis .. pour wine, je ne sais pas

edit : j'ais viré hal hier soir, aucun soucis a signaler   *Quote:*   

> l# cat /etc/portage/package.mask
> 
> sys-apps/hal 

 

----------

## Fenril

Bon, mise à jour effectué, j'ai quelques soucis.

Je ne peux plus redémarrer ni éteindre le pc en user simple ; je ne peux pas monter mes clés usb ; en user simple, j'ai accès à la corbeille mais je ne peut pas supprimer les fichiers, tandis qu'en root je ne peut ni avoir accès au trash, ni supprimer les fichiers. J'ai pourtant suivi les idées ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965-highlight-.html

Voici mon emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4200+-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 17 Jan 2011 15:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-10.1 dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/pro-audio /var/lib/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage /var/lib/layman/pro-audio /var/lib/layman/x11"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cd cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dga dirac dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif faac faad fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnutls gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jack jpeg jpeg2k ladspa lcms libnotify mad midi mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python quicktime raw readline sdl session smp spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 videos vorbis wavpack wma wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xfce xft xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="snapscan" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nouveau" XFCE_PLUGINS="menu logout trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Bon sang, je n'arrive pas à avoir mes repères entre tous ces trucs en -kit, ces u-machins...

----------

## k-root

avec une session xfce et un startx ?  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-836949-highlight-xfce+shutdown.html , mais c'est deja un duplicate du liens que tu as donné ..

```
 $ cat ~/.xinitrc 

#!/bin/bash

export LC_ALL=fr_FR.UTF-8

exec ck-launch-session startxfce4

```

----------

## Fenril

J'ai lu tout et son contraire à propos de cette ligne de commande. Apparemment, elle était nécessaire quand Xfce 4.8 était encore en développement mais ne l'est plus avec cette version stable, un startxfce4 suffit. De toute façon, je l'ai essayé, rien ne change. J'ai réinstallé tous les paquets "core" de xfce, maintenant je peux vider ma corbeille sans problème, mais le reste est toujours impossible.

J'ai essayé aussi le wiki de chez Archlinux en créeant des règles polkit ici, rien à faire non plus.

----------

## k-root

avec cette  ligne de commande :

```
xfce4-power-manager --dum

Autorisé à hiberner: Vrai

Autorisé à mettre hors tension: Vrai

Authorized to spin down hard disks: Vrai

```

sans cette ligne de commande

```
xfce4-power-manager --dump

Autorisé à mettre hors tension: Faux

Authorized to spin down hard disks: Faux

Has brightness panel: Faux

```

pour le reste je suis chez gnome, mais de la à penser que thunar ou d'autre composant font des controles dans leur coin ... je ne serais pas surpris.

----------

## Fenril

Voilà pour xfce4-power-manager :

```
---------------------------------------------------

       Xfce power manager version 1.0.3

Avec le support de policykit

Avec support du gestionnaire du réseau

Avec le support DPMS 

---------------------------------------------------

Can suspend: Vrai

Can hibernate: Vrai

Arrêt des disques durs quand cela est possible: Vrai

Mode hibernation: Faux

Autorisé à hiberner: Faux

Autorisé à mettre hors tension: Faux

Authorized to spin down hard disks: Faux

Has brightness panel: Faux

A un bouton de mise en marche: Faux

A un bouton d'hibernation: Vrai

A un bouton de mise en veille: Vrai

A un couvercle: Faux
```

Un petit ck-list-sessions :

```
Session1:

   unix-user = '1000'

   realname = '(null)'

   seat = 'Seat1'

   session-type = ''

   active = FALSE

   x11-display = ''

   x11-display-device = ''

   display-device = '/dev/tty1'

   remote-host-name = ''

   is-local = TRUE

   on-since = '2011-01-18T15:20:51.842760Z'

   login-session-id = '1'

   idle-since-hint = '2011-01-18T16:06:51.001226Z'
```

----------

## k-root

 *Fenril wrote:*   

> J'ai réinstallé tous les paquets "core" de xfce, maintenant je peux vider ma corbeille sans problème, mais le reste est toujours impossible.

 

emerge -DNpv world 

je ne peux pas reproduire.

```
     Mon Jan 17 01:44:21 2011 >>> xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.8.1

     Mon Jan 17 01:44:46 2011 >>> xfce-base/garcon-0.1.5

     Mon Jan 17 01:50:43 2011 >>> xfce-base/xfconf-4.8.0

     Mon Jan 17 01:51:27 2011 >>> xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.8.0

     Mon Jan 17 01:54:23 2011 >>> xfce-base/libxfce4ui-4.8.0

     Mon Jan 17 01:55:02 2011 >>> xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.8.0

     Mon Jan 17 01:58:09 2011 >>> xfce-base/xfwm4-4.8.0

     Mon Jan 17 01:58:58 2011 >>> xfce-base/exo-0.6.0

     Mon Jan 17 02:01:05 2011 >>> xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.8.0

     Mon Jan 17 02:01:36 2011 >>> xfce-base/xfce4-settings-4.8.0

     Mon Jan 17 02:04:38 2011 >>> xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.8.0

     Mon Jan 17 02:07:51 2011 >>> xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.8.0

     Mon Jan 17 02:07:56 2011 >>> xfce-base/xfce4-meta-4.8

     Mon Jan 17 03:43:58 2011 >>> xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.8.0

     Mon Jan 17 04:28:02 2011 >>> xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.6.1

     Mon Jan 17 04:28:27 2011 >>> xfce-extra/xfce4-gvfs-mount-0.0.4

     Mon Jan 17 04:29:16 2011 >>> xfce-extra/xfce4-netload-plugin-1.0.0

     Mon Jan 17 04:29:27 2011 >>> xfce-extra/xfce4-cpugraph-plugin-1.0.1

     Mon Jan 17 04:37:14 2011 >>> xfce-base/xfce4-meta-4.8

     Mon Jan 17 04:39:08 2011 >>> dev-util/xfce4-dev-tools-4.8.0

     Mon Jan 17 04:39:37 2011 >>> xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin-1.0.0-r1

     Mon Jan 17 05:13:33 2011 >>> xfce-extra/xfce4-power-manager-1.0.3

```

mais pour ce qui est de de l'extinction depuis le gestionnaire de session xfce, avec les versions precedement listées et sans ck-launch-session j'ai le meme comportement que toi :

 *Fenril wrote:*   

> mise à jour effectué, j'ai quelques soucis.
> 
> Je ne peux plus redémarrer ni éteindre le pc en user simple

 

```
Autorisé à mettre hors tension: Faux
```

----------

## Fenril

Ah, j'ai peu-être une piste. /etc/init.d/consolekit ne veut pas démarrer, je crois que ça viens de là, mais il n'y a pour l'instant pas d'explication pourquoi il refuse. Je regarde.

Bon, consolekit n'était pas dans le level default, je l'ai mis, consolekit démarre normalement, mais toujours pas de droit d'extinction.

----------

## Fenril

Réinstallation dbus, consolekit, et toute la clique udev rien à faire...

----------

## lmarcini

As-tu le useflag "policykit" activé pour consolekit ?

----------

## Fenril

Oui effectivement, d'ailleurs c'est partiellement résolu, en fait, je n'avais pas supprimé hal, j'avais auparavant effacé du démarrage hald, mais ça ne suffisait pas, et il devait y avoir un conflit quelque part. Je voulais le garder pour le "au cas où", et en fait, pas possible. J'ai posté chez les anglophones  ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6549532.html#6549532 Maintenant, je reboot et arrête sans problème, juste le montage et démontage des medias amovibles encore impossible en user, mais je suppose un problème avec thunar-volman, je vais voir demain.

----------

## jotake

Je viens aussi d'effectuer la migration vers xfce4-4.8. J'ai eu sensiblement les mêmes problèmes que toi.

1/ Pour ce qui du souci pour rebooter /  eteindre / ou mettre en veille la machine, le fait de virer Hal a résolu mon souci.

2/ Le montage auto des périphériques usb comme une clef ou une carte micro-sd marche presque parfaitement. 

Lors du branchement d'une clef usb par exemple, le montage a bien lieu, thunar se lance et parcours le périphérique. Seulement lorsque je ferme thunar et  je double clic sur l'icône représentant ma clef sur le bureau il arrive que thunar ne veuille plus l'ouvrir.... Ca ne le fait pas tous le temps. Il faut que j'explore ceci plus en détail.

Sinon, j'ai aussi remarqué que lorsque j'essaie d'effacer un document d'une clef usb que thunar envoie le fichier supprimé vers /media/CleUsb/.Trash*/file et non vers ~/Desktop/Trash. Le fichier est donc toujours présent sur la clef ! 

Je n'ai pas eu le temps d'aller voir si un bug avait été ouvert pour ceci.

3/ Et la dernière chose concerne la poubelle. Je peux la vider en tant que simple utilisateur mais je suis obligé de la vider via le menu "Fichier" "Vider la corbeille" de thunar (après avoir double cliqué sur la corbeille). Si j'essaie de le faire via le menu contextuel (clic droit) l'option est "grisé".

Voila, je tiens à préciser que j'ai suivi la marche à suivre donnée ici: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965-highlight-.html sauf en ce qui concerne les versions des programmes. Je suis en stable.

----------

## Fenril

jotake > essaie peut-être en réinstallant thunar. Je n'ai pas ce genre de problème. Ce que j'ai remarqué par contre, c'est que les fichiers mis en corbeille voit leurs permissions d'accès changer.

----------

## Biloute

Bon sang gentoo le place directement en stable, je pensais qu'ils allaient nous la mettre en ~arch pour commencer.

N'est ce pas un peu prématuré?

Avez-vous un lien vers un upgrade guide?

EDIT: Aprés 10 minutes d'essai Je confirme c'est trés prématuré. D'abord xfce confond une partition du disque interne avec un périphérique amovible, a chaque connexion le tableau de bord ne démarre pas automatiquement alors que je sauvegarde bien la session avant déconnexion, le curseur de la souris qui change de thème lorsqu'il sort de la fenêtre de firefox, ...

----------

## jotake

J'avoue que je tourne en rond depuis l'upgrade vers xfce4-4.8

- Le montage auto des clefs usb s'effectue très bien. Tout ça avec le couple dbus, udev et polkit en ayant viré complétement Hal du système et ayant tout recompilé avec -hal en useflag.

- Après réinstallation de thunar j'ai toujours un souci lors de la suppression de fichier depuis un périphérique usb monté automatiquement. En effet lors de la suppression du/des fichiers, thunar les envoie dans la corbeille présente sur le bureau, mais aussi sur /media/CleUSb/.Trash1000/file. Nautilus fait pareille d'ailleurs.... 

Il m'est impossible de supprimer le .Trash1000/ via thunar, je suis obligé d'y aller à coup de rm -rf en console.

- Pour vider la corbeille du bureau je suis toujours obliger d'ouvrir thunar sur la corbeille et ensuite de faire "fichier" > Vider la corbeille. Si j'essaie via le menu contextuel , l'option "vider la corbeille" est grisé...

J'ai (je pense) tout essayé, à savoir: 

- recompiler tous les *xfce core

- vérifier les useflag de tout les paquets xfce

- chercher sur le bugzila de xfce (mais je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant).

J'avoue être perdu. Est-ce Thunar le responsable ? Vu que nautilus a l'air d'avoir le même comportement, du moins pour la supression de fichiers j'en doute.

Je ne sais plus par quel bout prendre le truc...

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

@Fenril> Tu as avancé ?

----------

## jotake

Bon après quelques recherches (merci maman google) il s'avère que chaque périphérique de stockage usb se trimballe sa propre poubelle qui est lié a ~/.local/share/Trash. 

On vide "~/.local/share/Trash" et ça vide "/media/Clef/.Trash-XXXX" !

----------

## Fenril

Oui c'est normal sur les systèmes Linux, sachant que sous Windows les fichiers étant directement supprimés, ça permet de récupérer des fichiers qu'on aurait inopinément supprimés.

Par contre, c'est vrai au début j'avais des problèmes avec la corbeille et c'est justement en réinstallant les paquets core de xfce que j'ai réglé. J'avais d'autres problèmes encore comme des crashs de xfce4-panel et un non enregistrement des paramètres, ce qui me fait penser moi aussi que je ne vois pas très bien pourquoi la version 4.8 est passée si vite en stable. Mousepad (bon ok, mousepad ce n'est pas Xfce, mais quand même) affiche des erreurs et warnings gtk lorsqu'on le ferme, sa fenêtre "freeze" et reste une bonne dizaine de seconde avant enfin de disparaître. Mine de rien, ça fait une foule de petits pépins.

Pour monter mes clés, j'ai désinstallé thunar-volman, rien. Apparemment, chez les anglophones, certains se passent d'agent polkit-* et créent manuellement des règles *.pkla dans /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/, ça marche très bien comme cela, je vais faire de même.

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai abandonné XFCE à cause de cette version 4.8 trop instable.

Je suis passé à LXDE, et suis assez satisfait (à part que je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner l'automount sans hal, mais je n'en ai cure)

----------

## barul

Je n'en sais pas plus, mais apparemment il s'agirait seulement de quelques règles udev.

----------

## k-root

 *k-root wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je ne peux pas reproduire.
> 
> 

 

pour etre complet j'ais aussi le use flag gdu  pour gvfs .. mais  je pense pas que ca va aider

----------

## d2_racing

Au pire, j'ai écris un guide de migration en Français, ça va peut-être aider quelqu'un : http://www.funtoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/Delestage_de_hal

----------

## Biloute

J'ai regardé dans mon .config et CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL n'existe pas   :Sad: 

Pourtant c'est le kernel 2.6.36-gentoo-r5

Et bien entendu, le service consolekit default ne démarre pas.

----------

## netfab

```

General setup  --->

  [*] Auditing support

  [*]   Enable system-call auditing support 

```

----------

